# xfree86 config how is it done?

## skeletal29

well what program comes with X that helps you config the files? 

i cheated and used the knoppix cd bootable linux which config'd it for me and i just coped it to gentoo but i want to know how to do it the right way.

----------

## skeletal29

/usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config

well i found that. its not that "userfriendly"

can some one suggest something else that has a "database" well what i mean is a listt of options i can pick from

----------

## pfeifer

did you try /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86cfg ?

It is graphical.

man xf86cfg for details.

regards,

_j_

----------

## santi___

```
man XF86Config
```

----------

## skeletal29

 *cigaraficionado wrote:*   

> did you try /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86cfg ?
> 
> It is graphical.
> 
> man xf86cfg for details.
> ...

 

yea this is a bit better.

----------

## zypher

When I used vectorlinux long time ag on my old laptop, there was a prog called sax.

Hmmm maybe I look for it in the web and commit an ebuild, it really was nice.

----------

## BLASTER_

use xf86cfg -textmode to get the basic config down then xf86cfg once its up to do minor tweaking.

----------

## santi___

You can also try XFree86 -configure

----------

## BackSeat

 *zypher wrote:*   

> When I used vectorlinux long time ag on my old laptop, there was a prog called sax.

 Sax is the X configuration program supplied by SuSE Linux - not sure if it is open source or not.

BS

----------

